# havahart racoons



## hepy15 (Mar 19, 2007)

i live in michigan where there is a ton of raccoons and small animals. What time and what bait should i use? ive been trying canned cat food, but maybe its just to cold out or something? well if you have any suggestions that would be helpful 
thanks.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

where are you trapping? if its near water id use sardines or a type of fish. if its in a wooded aera or medow id use something sweet smellinglike apples honey or peanut butter 
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I pretty much only use livetraps in barns & out buildings where cats are also. I use eggs or marshmellows (cheapest), they're more of a visual attractant than anything, and the cats aren't attracted to them.

Use something with a fishy-smell & you're liable to find a stinker (skunk) in your cage to deal with.....

Smitty


----------



## hepy15 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks 
i am trapping in a wooded area, but its 30 degrees, so does that effect raccoons being active?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If it was warmer, then the temp suddenly dropped, then possibly could have. They're already raising their little-ones here.

Smitty


----------

